

Presenting Your Last-Minute App at a Hacker News Meetup with 500 Attendees - coderdude
http://swym.me/story

======
revorad
Hah thanks for submitting this! But the 50,000 was a joke. It was more like
500.

~~~
coderdude
Ninja-fixed to avoid further confusion. ;)

Nevertheless it's great story about hustling your wares.

